# Ads at beginning of recordings started again, and Resuming Shows has Issues…



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Surprised I’m not seeing others complain but with the most recent update or two, I’m now randomly getting ads inserted in front of recordings, especially on the Minis, and resuming from where I left off is getting messed up, especially if one of these ads pop up. I called and had these ads turned off after TiVo first sending them a while back, but now they are back and very annoying, especially with the resume from where I left off issues. Anyone else having problems?


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

I am not having problems at this time, but my adds came back one time after being away for about a year and I had to call again. After that they have been gone and haven’t returned so far. You may have to call in to TiVo to get them removed again…. And I agree with you that that they are extremely annoying!!


----------



## MannyE (Dec 7, 2001)

Since my Edge has quit working, and was barely functional to begin with (OTA with 2 tuners is stupid, and I was stupid for buying it) this isn't an issue for me yet. I put the old Roamios back into service and I don't see the ads on that device.

Let's see what happens Wednesday when the Amazon Fire TV Recast arrives (4 tuners) and I test drive it. As someone who was a Tivo fanboy since 1999, I'm sad to see it come to this.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

I contacted them today and they said they will turn the ads off again. We'll see. They also confirmed that the resume where left off issues are under investigation…


----------



## Rez (Dec 23, 2001)

I started to receive ads recently. If this happens to you I recommend against trying to contact them via the web/email for a solution. I opened a case via the web on the 3rd and finally received a very unhelpful reply on the 12 advising me that I could skip the ads by fast forwarding.

I called them today and just got off the phone with support. They confirmed my account was set to have ads disabled and they toggled that setting to re-push it to my devices which will hopefully resolve the issue within 24 hours. Fingers crossed.


----------

